# Our blessings to Bill Figatner's family and children!!



## 69 RS/SS (Dec 29, 2011)

I just want to take a moment to share - My dearest friend William Figatner, ''Minty Boxy'' passed away this morning after a long hard battle with Cancer! Bill was bigger than life. He helped Liz Fried with putting the Sting-Ray book together. Besides being a sting-ray collector, he was a true and dear friend at heart. Always smiling, telling jokes, and  keeping people happy! He was the kindest & most generous guy on the planet. Everyone in the bike hobby who knew Bill, could tell you what a great person and friend he was.  Bill leaves behind a beautiful wife, Sandy and two great kids, Kayla and Trey and many many friends! I will miss my best buddy and cherish all of the memories that we shared. I will always love him like a brother! John Cellini

kratekorral@aol.com


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Dec 29, 2011)

*Mr. Minty*

Sad day in our hobby!  Of all the guys I've known through my 20 plus yrs in bikes, Bill was w/o a doubt one of the most respected + classy guys !   Every meet we'd all look forward to the jokes, humor + knowledge he'd bring.  Everyone that knew him realized he was a perfectionist , as couple scratches on that original paint were TOO MANY! 
 My sincere condolences to his family. 
 Rest in Peace our Brother!
Baldy Jeff Family


----------



## mag357 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bill figatner*

A sad day indeed. Bill was a class act for sure Aces in my book. He always made me laugh and smile. I will miss him for sure but the memories and thoughts will last forever.
REST IN PEACE BILL.
FRANK MAPLE


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 29, 2011)

My heart just sunk when I read the news, I had been wondering why I hadn't seen or heard from him recently.  I completely agree, Bill was a class act guy all the way around.  My sincerest condolences to his wife and little girls.  Close to ten years ago when we met through an ad I had run in the paper we came to an agreement that he would contact me when he ran across ballooner stuff and I would do the same with krates and the like.  I always enjoyed a good laugh when talking with Bill, he will be missed greatly.  
Rest in peace my friend...


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 29, 2011)

*My friend Minty*

Devastating news today about the loss of such a wonderful person - Bill Figatner. Although we never met in person, we became very good friends over the phone shortly after the Famous "Schwinn Sting-ray" book by Liz Fried swept the nation. My phone would ring and I would see 708 area code and know this full-of-life, funny, husky voice would be on the other end. We would talk Minty stingrays and who had what in the hobby. Life is too damn short and now another special One-Of-A-Kind person is gone. My heart goes out to his Wife and their two beautiful children. I'm going to miss you Billy. Your friend, Chris Terry


----------



## route 66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bill was the best guy anyone could ever want to know. Kind, knowledgeable and always quick with a joke. I lived a few miles from Bill in the Chicago area and was fortunate to see his collection. He set the bar for everyone, and would always make you feel at home. I spoke with Bill quite a bit during the last 9 months of his battle and want all of you to know, he never gave up. My heart goes out to Bill's family, Sandy and their children. A good husband, a good father, and my good friend. Rest in peace. 

Eddie Szot


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 29, 2011)

*Billy Joel's right, "Only the Good Die Young" RIP Bill...*

It was around 20 years ago when I went to the first Kratefest not knowing anyone and that was when this guy with a kid like personna made me feel welcomed! What a geat guy I thought. I was right. In the past few years family took front seat for him, which made me know it was ok for MY family to come before my hobby too. It was an honor to know you, Bill and I will miss the out of the blue phone calls! Peace from my family to yours! I will be buying a pair of High top Converse in your memory!   His friendship was more then bikes but he helped coin this phrase: I picked up this stingray and "its nice but not Bill Figatner nice"


----------

